# Started Miralax couple days ago...questions



## Lauri

Hi all. I started Miralax about 2 days ago. I was given an Rx by my GP by the way, not my GI dr. Throughout the 5 years I have been seeing him, he has NEVER offered me an RX for anything.Anyway...I started out taking the suggested scoop (to the line). Within 1/2 hour of taking, my stomach is gassy and gurgles. I then have a loose BM. That's it. I still don't feel like I have gone fully. Last night I took a little more and same thing except urge to go was a little stronger where I had to quick step (not run) to the bathroom. The days after I take this, my stomach is all bloated and feels full. It's an unpleasant feeling. Is all of this normal? Will this eventually help me more? Should I take more? I'm tempted to stop. The bloating and gassy feeling is what I'm trying to get RID of! Not ADD to. Comments welcome.


----------



## 19837

RAJ Regular MemberLauri I have tried Miralax and it givers me severe cramps but relieves constipation.


----------



## lorilou

miralax alone does nothing for me- i take two heaping capfuls at night plus 4 tbs MOM along with my reglan. then i go 3 good times in am but i also take a zxelnorm ( have a stash left) in the am upon awakining and wait an hour to eat- then i go again- for me miralax is good b/c it is in a combo but alone , nope, just gurgling and gassiness. maybe you could try sometihing s in combo to see how they work.God blesslori


----------



## Lauri

Thanks for info. I decided not to take it at all last night and my stomach feels so much better today. And it's not as bloated. The last 2 mornings were terrible. I was so irritable all day because I felt so huge and uncomfortable. I think I'm going to bypass this for a while and keep working with other things. Is there any way to cut down on the gassiness and bloating from miralax? If I do continue to take fiber and stool softeners, would that help? otherwise, I'll discontinue. I see my GP on tues for physical so I can talk to her also.


----------



## amj

I've used Miralax alone and in conjunction with Zelnorm for four years. It works best with Zelnorm. However, part of the issue may be you went at it a little too fast. Since it did work for you, it is possible to have it work with less unpleasantness. Start slow- a third of a dose, then work your way up gradually. It means that it make take a few days before you are up to a regular dose and having regular toilets, but it will let you system adapt. If you end up taking a larger amoun t regularly (more than sinble full dose), break it up into a couple doses during the day. For me, I do best if i do not take more than a half a dose at a time. I take mine before bed, since it seems to bother me less if i sleep through it working, then can toilet in the morning. also, my ideal dose varies- travel and/or stress- take more, twice a day/ at home less stress- take less, once in the evening. I have found it works best to think of it as a supplement, something that you take daily, some days it may work better than others, but if you are taking more than your system is ready for, it will make you miserable. The closest thing to a magic pill for me for IBS-C so far has been Zelnorm/Zelmac, but that is now another issue.


----------



## 19837

Raj, regular member,Lori; I wrote to yu before that Miiralax causes me severe cramps. I have also tried fiber preparations(Citrucel Benefiber). They are not as effective as Miralax for constipation but do not cause as sevee cramps as Miralax. I am now trying to alternate between Miralax and Citrucel. Hope this works.


----------



## 14529

I've been taking miralax for the past three days, and it's not doing anything. I want to go! I think it's making me more constipated. My stimulant laxatives usually work better than this. But even taking miralax in conjunction with my other laxatives is still not helping. Is it the miralax? or is my body, as usual, just strange?


----------



## 22302

Karma said:


> I've been taking miralax for the past three days, and it's not doing anything. I want to go! I think it's making me more constipated. My stimulant laxatives usually work better than this. But even taking miralax in conjunction with my other laxatives is still not helping. Is it the miralax? or is my body, as usual, just strange?


My doctor said to do enemas when this happens. It is often due to a blockage. It is like a clogged sink; nothing can go down. I do this daily now that zelnorm is gone


----------



## BRB

Hi! I do know exactly how you feel. After Zelnorm was pulled (which worked fantastic) my doctor said that I had two options. The first was Miralax. I HATED how it made me feel. Instead of having the look of a pregnant woman at night, it was all day long except that nothing ever happened. I also became severely and painfully gassy and if I actually had a BM it was, excuse my disgustingness, but it was just mucus.







I have switched to my second option, Amitiza. I still don't have great results and stay nauseated for about two hours after taking the medicine, but I don't stay gassy and bloated either.


----------



## FranBKNY

Hi,I've been taking Miralax for about 5 years. It took a good month before I started to feel better. Those 4 weeks included feeling bloated, gassy and that uncomfortable being so full of ____, but it just won't leave your body. I suggest that you work with the dosage. I take it every other day sometimes, every 2 days. Also, I take a gas pill (Gas X or store brand) before and after I eat a full meal. Even w/the all the miralax in my system, I still get constipated if I forget to take it for a couple of days, or if I don't drink enough water during the day. But on the whole, it has made a huge difference in my life. Good luck!Be well & God Bless,Fran C.


----------



## 19739

FranC said:


> Also, I take a gas pill (Gas X or store brand) before and after I eat a full meal. Fran C.


Hi FranCAfter a uncomfortable experience with Miralax a year ago, I have decided to try again..pretyy much have no choice with zelnorm gone and lactulose leaving me in tremendous pain from cramps, gas, bloating..My question to you is, were you gassy before you started Miralax, or are you taking the gas pills to counteract the miralax side effects..Thanks!


----------



## 14529

FranC,I also have questions for you. What exactly were your symptoms? Did you have incomplete evacuation? What made you continue for a month, even though you weren't seeing much results. Or were you?thanks!


----------



## 18811

I have been taking miralax for over 2 weeks and it has changed my life. No cramps, no bloating....its like just drinking a glass of water everynight, and the next morning ....oh.....around 9am at work, I have a bowel movement that is not the amazing little balls I have been having for over 2 years, but a normal, long and healthy bowel movement. I thank God for such a medication. I don't understand how something can work so well for one, and not for another. I guess all of us are different. The zelnorm did nothing, fiber clogged me up, heathers tummy fiber....nothing. The miralax ? Wonderful !!!!!!!


----------



## 17309

I took Miralax daily or twice daily for 1.5 years. It does make you bloated (one of the side effects on the label is "stomach fullness"), but it gets the job done. Now I have it for emergencies. If you can find something else that gets the job done without the bloating, I would recommend quitting the Miralax and saving it for emergencies (because you know it works).Also, Miralax is now available without a prescription, I saw it at CVS! So if anyone is having an emergency situation, go pick some up. It is expensive, though.


----------



## FranBKNY

SterreDerZee said:


> Hi FranCAfter a uncomfortable experience with Miralax a year ago, I have decided to try again..pretyy much have no choice with zelnorm gone and lactulose leaving me in tremendous pain from cramps, gas, bloating..My question to you is, were you gassy before you started Miralax, or are you taking the gas pills to counteract the miralax side effects..Thanks!


Hi SterreeDerZee,I never had gas problems before Miralax. So, yes I am taking the gas pills to counteract the Miralax side effects. Thankfully (for the most part) it has been working. Be well & God Bless,Fran C.


----------



## FranBKNY

Karma said:


> FranC,I also have questions for you. What exactly were your symptoms? Did you have incomplete evacuation? What made you continue for a month, even though you weren't seeing much results. Or were you?thanks!


Hi Karma,I've been suffering with IBS (predominately constipation) for years. I would go for 10 days at a time w/out a movement and then when I finally would go, I'd have violent diarrhea accompanied with horrible pains in my stomach. It was so awful. Because of my IBS, there was a two year period when I purposely didn't stray too far from home because there was always a chance of an episode of diarrhea. Most of the time, I felt tired and bloated and miserable. I went to a GI dr. & he prescribed Miralax. He said that the reason I had alternating constipation and diarrhea was because I would get so backed up that my body had to release it & that caused the violent diarrhea and stomach pains. I guess I stuck with Miralax out of desperation. At least w/Miralax, something was coming out of me & in my case something was certainly better than nothing. Now years later, I still have incomplete evacuations, a little gas, a little constipation even taking Miralax at least 3 times a week. And when that happens, I take a dose everyday until I feel better. It's a work in progress. Compared to 5 years ago, I am doing a million times better. I feel like I have my life back. I even go out for dinner now (something that I wouldn't dare to do 5-6 years ago). I hope this answers all of your questions. Be well & God Bless,Fran C.


----------



## rheostaticsfan

FranC said:


> Hi Karma,I've been suffering with IBS (predominately constipation) for years. I would go for 10 days at a time w/out a movement and then when I finally would go, I'd have violent diarrhea accompanied with horrible pains in my stomach. It was so awful. Because of my IBS, there was a two year period when I purposely didn't stray too far from home because there was always a chance of an episode of diarrhea. Most of the time, I felt tired and bloated and miserable. I went to a GI dr. & he prescribed Miralax. He said that the reason I had alternating constipation and diarrhea was because I would get so backed up that my body had to release it & that caused the violent diarrhea and stomach pains. I guess I stuck with Miralax out of desperation. At least w/Miralax, something was coming out of me & in my case something was certainly better than nothing. Now years later, I still have incomplete evacuations, a little gas, a little constipation even taking Miralax at least 3 times a week. And when that happens, I take a dose everyday until I feel better. It's a work in progress. Compared to 5 years ago, I am doing a million times better. I feel like I have my life back. I even go out for dinner now (something that I wouldn't dare to do 5-6 years ago). I hope this answers all of your questions. Be well & God Bless,Fran C.


Fran you sound exactly like me! I find that when I try to explain to friends they just don't GET how someone who is always complaining of C won't leave the house because they're afraid of D. That's me. To a T.I have no answers...I've been struggling with this for as long as I can remember. I'm doing pretty well right now but I can't tell you if it's just random, or if it's the CranioSacral Therapy I"m doing, or the probiotics I"m eating, or the pilates I started strengthening my abs. For now things are tolerable...If I stay on my "beaten path" I can have a relatively normal life. It's when I need to go somewhere unusual for me that I get panic attacks (will my C turn to explosive D?)


----------



## 16895

Lauri said:


> Hi all. I started Miralax about 2 days ago. I was given an Rx by my GP by the way, not my GI dr. Throughout the 5 years I have been seeing him, he has NEVER offered me an RX for anything.Anyway...I started out taking the suggested scoop (to the line). Within 1/2 hour of taking, my stomach is gassy and gurgles. I then have a loose BM. That's it. I still don't feel like I have gone fully. Last night I took a little more and same thing except urge to go was a little stronger where I had to quick step (not run) to the bathroom. The days after I take this, my stomach is all bloated and feels full. It's an unpleasant feeling. Is all of this normal? Will this eventually help me more? Should I take more? I'm tempted to stop. The bloating and gassy feeling is what I'm trying to get RID of! Not ADD to. Comments welcome.


I am taking miralax now..it took awhile to get used to ...but it does work...I dont get the complete evacuation I would like ...I take it in the am and also a suppository at night ..still it is not complete..can you take the miralax more than once a day ...I usually take it when I know I will be in for the rest of the day..will have a bm ..not big ...tho....then I will take a suppository at night and have another bm...all small...nothing big ...I am thinking of taking or having a colon cleansing done by a professional service ...any advice or info about this ....so far miralax has worked the best for me .how long will it last ..who knows ...the only time I have a complete bm is when I have one of those bad attacks ....where I almost pass out ...you would not believe what comes out ..horrible ...I asked the so called dr..if this was toxic and he said no .....felix


----------



## 13567

Karma said:


> I've been taking miralax for the past three days, and it's not doing anything. I want to go! I think it's making me more constipated. My stimulant laxatives usually work better than this. But even taking miralax in conjunction with my other laxatives is still not helping. Is it the miralax? or is my body, as usual, just strange?


hi I take my miralax in my first cup of coffee and by the 2nd to 3rd day I go. Also try eating dried prunes in the bag 6 to 8 and you will go and drink alot of water. it works good luck!


----------



## 18811

*Still loving miralax !!!!!!!!Mira (miracle) lax !!!!!!!!*


----------



## 22395

What is the difference between taking Miralax and just taking Colace?I have bad alternating C & D, and other problems, and the Miralax causes diarrhea.Thanks,Evelyn


----------

